

Show HN: Organization by using hashtags - chadpriest

I have been working on linkies.com as side project for a while and really hoping to get your thoughts and feedback on the overall idea.<p>The idea: Linkies is an innovative social way to save/collect all the things you love and discover by utilizing the power of hashtags. You can automatically create albums or collections of links, pictures or posts based on the hashtags you use while signed into linkies.com or even while using other social based networks. Linkies also allows you to discover and subscribe to your friends or more importantly just the things that you are interested in.<p>Check out the video on our landing page. It explains the services Linkies will provide in more detail.<p>If I get traction or interest on HN then I will then setup a private beta invite just for the HN readers.<p>Again, I would really appreciate any early feedback as we get this site ready to launch.<p>Thanks for your time!
======
chadpriest
link: <http://www.linkies.com>

